# Best Hiding Spots?



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

So it finally happen. Pulled over. No particular reason. He smelled "weed". He found some meds in the glove box. All of it was expired prescription stuff or unscheduled stuff, like Tylenol and some supplement stuff. They then found my fentanyl strips and other reagents. Which... Yeah. **** me for trying to be safe I guess.

2 more cars showed up and they proceeded to toss the entire car... Checked gas cover. Removed the rear seat somehow. Opened the DEF tank even. Probed around the engine. They removed the tail lights stupidly... Dumped all my backpack stuff on the ground, including a $1400 iPad and a GateKeeper prototype. They were starting to remove trim pieces when one of them decided to be a hero and told them to stop or something. They kinda just threw everything back in.

And that was it. No ticket. Hour to hour and a half wasted.



So obviously I need better hiding spots to hide my questionable stuff. Give me ideas.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Um...Maybe dont keep thing you don't want the police to find somewhere they can easily have the authority to search.

That's as gentle as I can say it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Um...Maybe dont keep thing you don't want the police to find somewhere they can easily have the authority to search.
> 
> That's as gentle as I can say it.


I half live in my Cruze. I have to take meds with me at the very least....


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Well...I've never had the need to test my meds with fentanyl strips, so obviously we are in very different schools of thought as to what constitutes an acceptable medication to keep in car, or use.

That said, with any search if they wanna find it they will, but easiest and most secure place I can think of is in the cabin air filter. 

Please be safe, keep the stuff at home, drove sober.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Well...I've never had the need to test my meds with fentanyl strips, so obviously we are in very different schools of thought as to what constitutes an acceptable medication to keep in car, or use.
> 
> That said, with any search if they wanna find it they will, but easiest and most secure place I can think of is in the cabin air filter.
> 
> Please be safe, keep the stuff at home, drove sober.


These days if someone hands you skittles it's probably laced with fentanyl...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Well...I've never had the need to test my meds with fentanyl strips, so obviously we are in very different schools of thought as to what constitutes an acceptable medication to keep in car, or use.
> ...


Again, not my experience...Not even with as close to Atlantic City, Philly and Camden as I am. I understand the point you're making. But it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

under the aero panels

install a fake catch can


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Would telling you be considered aiding and abetting?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Would telling you be considered aiding and abetting?


Yes. But the thrill!


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Yes. But the thrill!


Doesn't last for a 5 to 10.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

So, did he actually smell MJ, or did he "smell MJ" in order to fraudulently establish probable cause?

Sounds like maybe he pulled you over because he wanted to do an unwarranted search without PC. 

Is this an area known for excesses in civil asset forfeiture, and they were really just looking for anything they thought would be worth stealing?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Taxman said:


> So, did he actually smell MJ, or did he "smell MJ" in order to fraudulently establish probable cause?
> 
> Sounds like maybe he pulled you over because he wanted to do an unwarranted search without PC.
> 
> Is this an area known for excesses in civil asset forfeiture, and they were really just looking for anything they thought would be worth stealing?


I doubt he smelled anything.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. 

Just sayin'


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

I have no idea why and what fentanyl strips and other reagents are.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

The issue with hiding spots is people think there's a secret compartment that they can have installed in their car, and then proceed to utilize it on a daily basis with products that aren't sealed and cleaned.

You open your door after picking up a dope bag and put it in your glovebox, the dog knows something is in there now too. These cops just wanted to harass you, and heads up, if you carry your prescription pills loosely or in any other container than one provided by the pharmacist with the label on it, you can be charged with possession of a controlled substance, it'll have to get thrown out in court, after you've been arrested and paid your court costs...


----------



## aa.stepp (Feb 17, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> So it finally happen. Pulled over. No particular reason. He smelled "weed". He found some meds in the glove box. All of it was expired prescription stuff or unscheduled stuff, like Tylenol and some supplement stuff. They then found my fentanyl strips and other reagents. Which... Yeah. **** me for trying to be safe I guess.
> 
> 2 more cars showed up and they proceeded to toss the entire car... Checked gas cover. Removed the rear seat somehow. Opened the DEF tank even. Probed around the engine. They removed the tail lights stupidly... Dumped all my backpack stuff on the ground, including a $1400 iPad and a GateKeeper prototype. They were starting to remove trim pieces when one of them decided to be a hero and told them to stop or something. They kinda just threw everything back in.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I know it's been years but still...get a safe. The cops have to get a warrant to search it if they really want to go through it. They could impound the car as well and do an "inventory of contents" which essentially is a free search and could include the safe and it's contents, which they would then have opened through a trained locksmith.
If you don't wanna build onto the car or go the extra mile to hide it below and around just do this.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

aa.stepp said:


> I know it's been years but still...get a safe. The cops have to get a warrant to search it if they really want to go through it. They could impound the car as well and do an "inventory of contents" which essentially is a free search and could include the safe and it's contents, which they would then have opened through a trained locksmith.
> If you don't wanna build onto the car or go the extra mile to hide it below and around just do this.


What where you searching for on this site that this thread was your first post less than 45minutes after joining? LOL


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> What where you searching for on this site that this thread was your first post less than 45minutes after joining? LOL


Hmmm. I made this thread kinda as a joke. Iirc I had alcohol in the seat I was taking home. They found the reagent stuff in my bag. Was kind of funny.

Just don’t bring bad stuff with you. Keep your ghost gun at home. Spend the rest on a lawyer.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I hide my stuff by the bcm..the kick panels next to your feet. hide it under the foam/insulation. or push it up under the shifter lol


----------



## aa.stepp (Feb 17, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> What where you searching for on this site that this thread was your first post less than 45minutes after joining? LOL


Idk just curious and bored figured it didn't matter😂


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

aa.stepp said:


> Idk just curious and bored figured it didn't matter😂


uh huh...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

aa.stepp said:


> Idk just curious and bored figured it didn't matter😂


You’re fine. I think it’s a cool discussion.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I would carry a lock box in the glovebox, one on the back seat ,one in the trunk, one in console, and maybe even one under hood. All just filled with random benign ****. Keep "good stuff" locked/concealed in my backpack. Or maybe have a highly visible holster, filled with baggies of oregano


----------



## aa.stepp (Feb 17, 2021)

They would be so upset with you😂


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> I would carry a lock box in the glovebox, one on the back seat ,one in the trunk, one in console, and maybe even one under hood. All just filled with random benign ****. Keep "good stuff" locked/concealed in my backpack. Or maybe have a highly visible holster, filled with baggies of oregano


Gotta protect them flaming hot Cheetos.


----------

